# Gettin out of nashville



## Kphoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to leave Nashville without gettin picked up by the cops for hitchhiking. i would busk but i dont have a guitar with me and fuck jobs.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 7, 2012)

Spange perhaps? Find a bucket and play drums? Hop a train?


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 7, 2012)

I was hitchin' with this kid once who told me it had taken him 4 tries to get out of Nashville... Once he was 16 miles out, once something ungodly ridiculous like, 40, etc. etc. - the cops kept bringing him back. Wouldn't even bring him to JAIL, would just... bring him back to the center of town, oh-so-kindly alerting him as to where the Sally was. Good God. I have no actual advice for you here... Sell plasma a couple of times, get up enough money for a bus to the next city or something? I know Megabus is cheap as hell, and might stop in Nashville...


----------



## Kphoenix (Feb 8, 2012)

barefootinbabylon said:


> I was hitchin' with this kid once who told me it had taken him 4 tries to get out of Nashville... Once he was 16 miles out, once something ungodly ridiculous like, 40, etc. etc. - the cops kept bringing him back. Wouldn't even bring him to JAIL, would just... bring him back to the center of town, oh-so-kindly alerting him as to where the Sally was. Good God. I have no actual advice for you here... Sell plasma a couple of times, get up enough money for a bus to the next city or something? I know Megabus is cheap as hell, and might stop in Nashville...


 im catchin out to memphis if all goes well.


----------

